# USC Cinematic Arts Program



## Xay

What's up everyone!

I'm a current graduate student at USC's Cinematic Arts Program. I got recommended by a colleague to check out the site. 

If anyone has questions on the application process or applying let me know! I'd be happy to answer what I can.


----------



## Zeke2013

Hi, I am currently applying to the USC Cinematic Arts for Film Production and I was wondering about the writing sample. I am doing a dialogue scene. and was wondering what you would do in my situation. 

situation: the limit is 3 pages. I have 3 pages of dialogue but if I include the title of the movie (first page of screenplay) then it will equal 4 pages. Would you suggest i include the title or do you think it's irrelevant.


----------



## DeathDealer

Hello!

I have a question concerning the Visual Option. Is it okay that my sample goes slightly over the 5 min. limit?

Another question I have is, what format should the personal statement be in? I have it currently set to 12 Times Roman, double spaced.

Oh, and what do you think is the most important component to the USC application?

Thanks!


----------



## Xay

> Originally posted by Zeke2013:
> Hi, I am currently applying to the USC Cinematic Arts for Film Production and I was wondering about the writing sample. I am doing a dialogue scene. and was wondering what you would do in my situation.
> 
> situation: the limit is 3 pages. I have 3 pages of dialogue but if I include the title of the movie (first page of screenplay) then it will equal 4 pages. Would you suggest i include the title or do you think it's irrelevant.



Don't worry about a cover page. It doesn't matter. Even if you sent something like that in they won't penalize you but you shouldn't be thinking about a cover page or the title at all. Just focus on building a strong dialogue scene and you'll be fine.


----------



## Xay

> Originally posted by DeathDealer:
> Hello!
> 
> I have a question concerning the Visual Option. Is it okay that my sample goes slightly over the 5 min. limit?
> 
> Another question I have is, what format should the personal statement be in? I have it currently set to 12 Times Roman, double spaced.
> 
> Oh, and what do you think is the most important component to the USC application?
> 
> Thanks!



No, your sample needs to five minutes. A big thing at USC is listening to the rules. If you can't follow something as simple as not going over five minutes, then you're signaling you'd be willing to brush off other rules as well. 

My personal statement was double-spaced, 12 Times Roman. That's cool. 

Your personal statement is the most important thing, hands down. USC doesn't care about the films you've done in the past. They don't even have to be that good. They're moreso looking for individuals who have the potential to tell a good story. Your personal statement should be a story, literally, not an essay.


----------



## LittleJoe

Xay,

This is a repost from a different thread yesterday but I haven't heard anything so I'm hoping that you may be able to help me.

My son is applying for the 2013 Fall semester, application due tomorrow, and he is struggling with what exactly they need for "Describe a concept for a feature-length movie, which you would like to develop."  (No more than two pages.)

I believe his idea is very good.  Do you know how detailed this should be and are there any other parameters that you might suggest? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## freakyfreddy

> Originally posted by LittleJoe:
> Xay,
> 
> This is a repost from a different thread yesterday but I haven't heard anything so I'm hoping that you may be able to help me.
> 
> My son is applying for the 2013 Fall semester, application due tomorrow, and he is struggling with what exactly they need for "Describe a concept for a feature-length movie, which you would like to develop."  (No more than two pages.)
> 
> I believe his idea is very good.  Do you know how detailed this should be and are there any other parameters that you might suggest?
> 
> Thank you so much!



Just in case Xay can't get back to you I'll weigh in. If I was doing this I would treat it like a pitch. I would mention the title, genre, location, and when it takes place. Then I would lay out a brief synopsis with some comments on the look of the film, what other films are like it, and why it is different. It is weird that they ask for a concept and not a treatment. With that being said, don't spend too much time on the synopsis like a treatment would, spend time trying to sell it like a pitch.

Hopefully someone who got in or is applying to the program can give their thoughts as well.


----------



## LittleJoe

Freakyfreddy,

Thank you so much for the info.

It is weird because another current USC senior film student also wasn't exactly sure what they were looking for.

But again, I truly appreciate yout insights.  Time is now of the essence!  Deadline tomorrow!


----------



## Xay

> Originally posted by LittleJoe:
> Freakyfreddy,
> 
> Thank you so much for the info.
> 
> It is weird because another current USC senior film student also wasn't exactly sure what they were looking for.
> 
> But again, I truly appreciate yout insights.  Time is now of the essence!  Deadline tomorrow!



Hey! They are essentially looking for a treatment of a film. Don't worry, your son isn't obligated to stick to this if he gets into USC. In my treatment, I explained the entire story in the shortest amount of words possible, then explained the significance of the story and why I want to make it. 

There are really no parameters other than it has to be no more than two pages. What your son should think about is writing a really compelling story in two pages. Other than that, just don't have any typos or blatant grammatical errors.


----------



## Moira

Hey Guys,

as my application is submitted already, I'd like to share photo options for USC. M

NOTE: Due to spam reasons, I will send you a link via PM, if you're interested


----------



## CLFilms

You obviously took the time to find a high quality camera to take these pictures, and because of that your products look good. Good job.

If anyone is interested, here's a link to my visual submission. It's a short sequence from a film I made for the GI JOE Film Fest. Feedback would be great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D7zWFwz7QE


----------



## prithvi

Hello Xay,


what advice do you have for some one who is planning to apply for FALL 2014? Also, could you throw some light on the campus activites, in both film and non film aspects?


Regards


----------



## liarelaw

Hi guys I'm an international student applying for production program MFA, I got email for Skype interview 20 hours ago and my interview will be held on monday. How about you guys? any news?


----------



## manguforcheap

No e-mail yet for me.


----------



## AprilCSK

I didn't get any e-mail neither...


----------



## liarelaw

> Originally posted by AprilCSK:
> I didn't get any e-mail neither...



Just finished a 36 mins interview with a really nice professor, I think they are interviewing separately. Wait for a little bit!


----------



## janeq

Applied for production as well but haven't heard anything yet...


----------



## ChrisW

I had a great, very informal interview last Thursday, also with a really nice professor. Mine wasn't scheduled, I was just called out of the blue and we chatted. 

It's good to remember though, interviews are at the discretion of the professor reviewing your application and most tend not to do them, so it's nothing to stress on.

Good luck to everyone!

EDIT: Forgot to mention I'm a Production applicant.


----------



## liarelaw

I revived an email this morning:

Hello XXX,

I am writing regarding your application to the USC School of Cinematic Arts. It appears that Graduate Admissions has yet to receive your proof of financial support and passport information. It is pertinent that you respond to any contact USC Graduate Admissions has made with you regarding these documents so that we can move forward with your file.  For more information regarding these materials, please visit: http://www.usc.edu/admission/g...inancialsupport.html. 

Please send any necessary information to USC Graduate Admissions by email at usci20@usc.edu.  
If you do not plan on sending these documents to us, please let me know ASAP so that I can make a note for our records.  Nonetheless, I would greatly appreciate it if you would update me on the status of these materials. 

Thank you very much!

All the best,

Shahla Rahimzadeh
______
Shahla Rahimzadeh | Director of Admissions
USC School of Cinematic Arts
930 W. 34th St. | SCB 105 | Los Angeles, CA | 90089-2211
( 213.740.8358 | 7 213.740.4013 |8 http://cinema.usc.edu


So, anyone else received it? Does anyone know how this "proof of financial support" should be done? Thanks!!!


----------



## TWS

Hi liarelaw.

Yeah, the proof of financial support is very important for them if you're an international applicant. I submitted it together with everything else before the deadline.

They can't give you a student visa without it. And without the visa you can't be accepted. So my advice is to get it done asap 

good luck


----------



## liarelaw

Thank you so much, I just had it done hours ago! Wish everyone luck!


----------



## nellie

Hey guys,

I literally just got the same email that liarelaw did - 

Hello,

We are writing regarding your application to the USC School of Cinematic Arts. It appears that Graduate Admissions has yet to receive your proof of financial support and passport information. It is pertinent that you submit this information as soon as possible so that a complete evaluation of your file can be completed.  For more information regarding these materials, please visit: http://www.usc.edu/admission/g...inancialsupport.html. 

Please send any necessary information to USC Graduate Admissions by email at usci20@usc.edu.  
If you do not plan on sending these documents to us, please let me know ASAP so that we can make a note for our records.  Nonetheless, we would greatly appreciate it if you would update us on the status of these materials. 

If you have any questions about what is required, please email usci20@usc.edu. 

Thank you very much!

All the best,

School of Cinematic Arts 
______
USC School of Cinematic Arts | Office of Admissions
930 W. 34th St. | SCB 105 | Los Angeles, CA | 90089-2211
( 213.740.8358 | 7 213.740.4013 |8 http://cinema.usc.edu



I hope its a good sign that they're asking this a week before they send out acceptance letters! getting my forms done asap too... btw i'm a directing applicant. Also, my friend who applied for directing at usc got the same email as me along with a skype interview request! I didn't get an interview request though! Does anyone know if they prompt every single international student to hand in their financial support forms?

xoxo


----------



## manguforcheap

Just got an e-mail saying that they haven't received my transcript yet. Definitely had it sent a while ago. Anyone else get that e-mail?


----------



## crusader10

im applying to the screenwriting program. didnt get an email or anything. anyone else in the same boat? should i still patiently wait for the letter or just accept the fact i was not accepted?


----------



## liarelaw

> Originally posted by crusader10:
> im applying to the screenwriting program. didnt get an email or anything. anyone else in the same boat? should i still patiently wait for the letter or just accept the fact i was not accepted?



I think you should keep waiting for the email, as far as I know they don't interview everyone who they want and they emailed us for financial materils because we are international student... So keep your finger crossed and good luck!

@nellie: Did they send you back the confirmation email for the financial materials? Or did Shahla Rahimzadeh connect you for further information?


----------



## nellie

@liarelaw  i got contacted not by shahla rahimzadeh but by the "office" (notice the "we" instead of "i" in the emails!), and i'm still putting together my passport and bank information to send to them! Did you receive any confirmation of materials when you sent in yours?? I just sent the admissions office a reply that i was in the midst of getting my materials together... i really hope this is a good sign for us!! i'm really nervous though because i didn't get an interview like you! do you think they just ask ALL international students to fill out their financial forms??? or only those they are interested in?


----------



## liarelaw

I first got the interview on a Monday and received an email by Shahla, Director of Admissions notifying me for the missing materials, and I sent them back to the certain mailbox within a day and got a confirmation email one and half days later.  
I think it's definitely a good sign that we receive this email, and good luck to you!!!
I'm really surfing from the waiting.


----------



## TWS

So I guess they somehow lost my passport information and financial documents, so I just received the same email as you two.

But no email about an interview.

Just curious. Did anyone get a rejection yet? Or do they send those out after all the acceptance letters? Is this week the week of notifications?

good luck to everyone!


----------



## ChrisW

In my interview, as well as the financial aid info session, I was told decisions would be coming around mid march.


----------



## liarelaw

> Originally posted by ChrisW:
> In my interview, as well as the financial aid info session, I was told decisions would be coming around mid march.



Humm, but I notice that last year they sent out acception letter around mid February... don't know why this year is later than last year?!
Anyone any news these days?


----------



## Sherif001

I called today. I was told the review process is on a first-come, first-served basis and most likely by mid March or early April we would know. This is such a grueling process. 

Question to all you applicants;
I have a 2.82 gpa, is this a no no for USC?


----------



## DeathDealer

I'm not entirely sure I know what you mean by first-come, first served basis.


----------



## Sherif001

From my understanding whatever time frame you submitted your app, the people that submitted ahead of you will be reviewed first.


----------



## freakyfreddy

That's weird because last year I asked if they accept students on a rolling basis (which is what you are describing) and they said they look at all the applications at the same time.


----------



## DeathDealer

I think he's only referring to the order of the reviewing process, not the acceptances.


----------



## freakyfreddy

Ah, that makes sense. I guess I would be in the back of the line since I applied right before the deadline.


----------



## Sherif001

No one answered my gpa dilemma question, so I'll assume I'm in for quite a rude awakening.


----------



## freakyfreddy

@Sherif What program did you apply for?


----------



## freakyfreddy

I doesn't say anything on their website about GPA for screenwriting applicants so I wouldn't worry about it. 

Also, a lot of schools look at your most recent grades and your major. So, if you got a 3.6 your last two years and a 2.0 your first two, you should feel confident and if you studied biochemical engineering at MIT and received a 2.8 that looks just as good as a 3.4 history major from Joe Shmo State College.

Honestly, if I was an admissions officer and I read an awesome script from an applicant with a 2.8 I would still recommend them.


----------



## kelpike

Hi Everyone! 

I just got an email last night with a request for a Facetime chat next week with one of the faculty.  I guess that's the interview?  I would love to hear from anyone who's already had one of these chats... what sort of things do they ask?  

Keep your heads up if you haven't received the call/email yet... I think it just takes time to get through them all!

kp


----------



## Sherif001

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> @Sherif What program did you apply for?



I applied to the writing for the screen and television program.


----------



## Sherif001

Nope. No facetime chat here. Nada zit.


----------



## Sherif001

> Originally posted by kelpike:
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just got an email last night with a request for a Facetime chat next week with one of the faculty.  I guess that's the interview?  I would love to hear from anyone who's already had one of these chats... what sort of things do they ask?
> 
> 
> From what I've read and the frequent calls I've placed to USC, they don't have an interview process. I did however have a facetime financial aid webinare a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Keep your heads up if you haven't received the call/email yet... I think it just takes time to get through them all!
> 
> kp


----------



## kelpike

Thanks @Sherif001. 

So, it sounds like they might just need to clear up some application questions and not necessarily good news.


----------



## ChrisW

> Originally posted by kelpike:
> I would love to hear from anyone who's already had one of these chats... what sort of things do they ask?



I think the questions will differ from professor to professor. My interview was less like an actual interview and more just like a 'get to know you' chat with the professor. I was asked questions like what movie in particular has influence me artistically, and what medium has influenced me other than movies. Other than that we mainly just chatted about the school. Also, make sure you have a bunch of questions to ask! The nice thing about not knowing my interview was coming was that I hadn't thought up my answers before hand and wasn't rehearsed. Just answer the questions truthfully and you'll do fine!


----------



## liarelaw

> Originally posted by manguforcheap:
> Just got an e-mail saying that they haven't received my transcript yet. Definitely had it sent a while ago. Anyone else get that e-mail?



Actually I had the same experience about a month ago, I'm sure I sent them my transcript but they couldn't find them at last, so I sent them my transcript by email again.


----------



## liarelaw

> Originally posted by nellie:
> @liarelaw  i got contacted not by shahla rahimzadeh but by the "office" (notice the "we" instead of "i" in the emails!), and i'm still putting together my passport and bank information to send to them! Did you receive any confirmation of materials when you sent in yours?? I just sent the admissions office a reply that i was in the midst of getting my materials together... i really hope this is a good sign for us!! i'm really nervous though because i didn't get an interview like you! do you think they just ask ALL international students to fill out their financial forms??? or only those they are interested in?



And to add one thing about your question, the professor who interviewed me said it's good to know how is my English through the interview, and he said not all international student who got in could speak English well, so I suppose to test my English is another reason of interviewing me... as you're from London I suppose they don't need to test yours...lol

@kelpike: For my interview is really casual, we just talked about my application what kind of film I want to do afterwards where else did I applied... and I asked him some questions related with the school. Good luck!


----------



## crusader10

still playing the waiting game. i havent heard anything except a couple emails for scholarship offers and a reminder to fill them out. i dont know if this is good or bad. im still patienlty waiting for something to hint that i may have got in.


----------



## nellie

> Originally posted by liarelaw:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by nellie:
> @liarelaw  i got contacted not by shahla rahimzadeh but by the "office" (notice the "we" instead of "i" in the emails!), and i'm still putting together my passport and bank information to send to them! Did you receive any confirmation of materials when you sent in yours?? I just sent the admissions office a reply that i was in the midst of getting my materials together... i really hope this is a good sign for us!! i'm really nervous though because i didn't get an interview like you! do you think they just ask ALL international students to fill out their financial forms??? or only those they are interested in?



And to add one thing about your question, the professor who interviewed me said it's good to know how is my English through the interview, and he said not all international student who got in could speak English well, so I suppose to test my English is another reason of interviewing me... as you're from London I suppose they don't need to test yours...lol
 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

@liarelaw

thanks for your encouragement! haha yes my first language is english (i'm not from london originally) so that may be why. I sent in my financial forms and passport info on thursday but have yet to receive a reply, i think i'll send another email asking for confirmation! i really really hope this is a good sign for us!    good luck to you (although i'm pretty sure you got in) ! i'm so nervous right now about Tisch and Columbia too GAHHHHHHHH the application process is SO PAINFUL!


----------



## liarelaw

@nellie

I also applied Tisch and Colunbia but I've heard nothing yet... just some email from Columbia asking to complete the financial aid... have you heard anything from them?


----------



## nellie

@liarelaw

nope, nothing at all! but i applied for directing for everything - did you apply for production at columbia? and for tisch, did you apply for production in the mfa/mba program, or just production in the mfa program? as far as i know, all the schools seem to contact production applicants first! 

i would be super shocked if columbia asked for an interview because one of my written submissions was ****! everything else was good, just that one thing >.< i'm praying like crazy for tisch and usc though, i worked harder on those applications and thought they were more complete! any idea which school you would choose if you got into all of them? xx


----------



## liarelaw

@nellie

I know, this waiting is killing me... I keep checking my iphone for email every second...

I applied directing for NYU and Columbia both MFA program. My Columbia application also had some issue... well anyway, let's hope for the best!!! 

Happy Chinese New Year to everyone!!!


----------



## crusader10

> Originally posted by liarelaw:
> I think you should keep waiting for the email, as far as I know they don't interview everyone who they want and they emailed us for financial materils because we are international student... So keep your finger crossed and good luck!
> 
> Im actually not an international applpicant. just wondering to why i may have received that because i knew other applicants had received them who were just international. just confused is all.


----------



## liarelaw

Anyone heard from USC these days?


----------



## keitasung

> Originally posted by liarelaw:
> Anyone heard from USC these days?



Haven't heard anything yet...so nervous, and till now I feel quite hopeless...


----------



## liarelaw

It's pretty nerveracking this waiting... But don't lose hope! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## liarelaw

> Originally posted by crusader10:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by liarelaw:
> I think you should keep waiting for the email, as far as I know they don't interview everyone who they want and they emailed us for financial materils because we are international student... So keep your finger crossed and good luck!
> 
> Im actually not an international applpicant. just wondering to why i may have received that because i knew other applicants had received them who were just international. just confused is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you write to the school and ask? I think it might be a mistake...
Click to expand...


----------



## dusty_rose

Hey, just found this site and am now more addicted to following everyone's updates than any other social media site!  

I received a call to schedule my interview on the 7th. I had a 30 min skype interview on the 10th --- and I choked, big time! It was 30 mins of me just non-stop rambling. I knew I was rambling, but couldn't stop, I kept thinking if I talk enough I will eventually pull the answer out of my ***. But no such luck. 

Anyhow thought I would pay it forward and share my experience. Like I said, practice, practice practice being interviewed esp if you get nervous and flustered like moi. Some of the questions asked were: Where do you see yourself in 10 years, what film/director influenced you the most, what women do you admire (my essay and materials were about strong woman protagonists) and if I could pick one overall theme that could be seen in all my movies.  

I drew a blank on every single answer, expect the woman I admire and I said my mom and Oprah! I think the prof chuckled, if I didn't want it so bad it would of been hilarious.   

hope this helps!  

Im MFA production he said that decisions will be made in 3 weeks.  Good Luck all


----------



## keitasung

> Originally posted by liarelaw:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by nellie:
> @liarelaw  i got contacted not by shahla rahimzadeh but by the "office" (notice the "we" instead of "i" in the emails!), and i'm still putting together my passport and bank information to send to them! Did you receive any confirmation of materials when you sent in yours?? I just sent the admissions office a reply that i was in the midst of getting my materials together... i really hope this is a good sign for us!! i'm really nervous though because i didn't get an interview like you! do you think they just ask ALL international students to fill out their financial forms??? or only those they are interested in?



And to add one thing about your question, the professor who interviewed me said it's good to know how is my English through the interview, and he said not all international student who got in could speak English well, so I suppose to test my English is another reason of interviewing me... as you're from London I suppose they don't need to test yours...lol

@kelpike: For my interview is really casual, we just talked about my application what kind of film I want to do afterwards where else did I applied... and I asked him some questions related with the school. Good luck! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

As you said that the professor wanted to test how good is your English, I wonder how much you've got in IBT....would you mind tell me?


----------



## liarelaw

I got 101, just reached the minimum requirement of SCA, but I think it doesn't matter how much score you can get it's whether you can communicate well with other people.


----------



## keitasung

> Originally posted by liarelaw:
> I got 101, just reached the minimum requirement of SCA, but I think it doesn't matter how much score you can get it's whether you can communicate well with other people.



I got the same score with you.......


----------



## Moira

I finally got the interview request for Production MFA! So excited!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## huangwei1102

same here, just got the email, I thought usc doesn't have interviews but it sounds like get-to-know-you chat for me. A friend of mine got admitted last year without any calls or interview.


----------



## kelpike

Thanks @dusty_rose!  It sounds like each professor asks really different questions.  Do you remember which professor you had?


----------



## kelpike

Oh, and same question to you, @keitasung.  Do you remember who interviewed you?  Actually, I suppose that question applies to everyone who's been interviewed already. 

Thanks!


----------



## huangwei1102

@kelpike I'm doing my interview over this weekend with norman hollyn I believe, got email from him.


----------



## liarelaw

I was interviewed by Thomas Miller on 28th, January.


----------



## dusty_rose

No problem, happy to help. I had Prof Jeremy Kagan. He was very approachable and nice about my nerves. I think they just want to understand what kind of director, writer, cinematographer you want to be. Good Luck!


----------



## keitasung

> kelpike


Actually I haven't heard anything yet....


----------



## filmboy114

I had my interview with Jeremy Kagan on Feb 10th. Like @dusty_rose said, he is very approachable and easy going. Our interview was so conversational that it really didn't even feel like an interview. We spoke about my favorite films, my visual submission, which director/cinematographer i might like to observe or work with, and just a myriad of different things. To anyone who hasn't had it yet, just be true to yourself and if you can't answer something, just say you don't know. One important thing though; I would suggest thinking of some questions to ask prior to the interview, because part of its purpose is to answer any questions that students may have. I didn't have too many unfortunately.


----------



## dusty_rose

hey all, just wondering if anyone happened to ask how USC's selection process goes? Do they admit for the Fall and Spring separately or jus the fall and then waitlist and if you are still on the waitlis then you get bumped to Spring? 

At this point I am praying for a least a waitlist!!! 

Oh and @filmboy114 didn't you just love his artwork? I'm a big bright art person and prof Kagan went up 100% on my cool-dar after I saw his crazy red art wall!


----------



## filmboy114

@dusty_rose YESSS!!! It was so awesome and I almost felt bad that the wall behind me was so uninteresting in comparison. Really, from just a short 20-30 minute interview, Kagan left such a wonderful impression. I'd love to meet him in person, irrespective of my admission decision


----------



## dusty_rose

@filmboy114...RIIIGGGHTTT!! I was so nervous that I might of messed up my chances that I sent him a last minute hail-mary email and begged him to forgive my nervousness and to please judge my admission based on my written material. I didn't expect a response back, but he actually did write back that while I was nervous, which I openly admitted during the interview, that I showed clear and passionate when I was talking about the script I want to write. I was amazed and so overjoyed. I have decided that if I actually do get in I am giving that man a hug and a high-five that minute I see him.  Haha.


----------



## Fanfand

do they interview everyone or selectively? how many people get interviewed of Screenplay writing program? Anyone know


----------



## huangwei1102

I believe they select the  top candidates for interview, and around 60 people got admitted every year.


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by huangwei1102:
> I believe they select the  top candidates for interview, and around 60 people got admitted every year.



Thanks~ But I heard they only admit about 30 people for screenplay, are you applying for screenplay too?


----------



## DeathDealer

Is it right to assume that some applicants are admitted into the Film Production program without an interview?


----------



## filmboy114

@DeathDealer Absolutely. Each professor is given a stack of applications to go through, and some are more drawn to conducting interviews than others. So, if you haven't been scheduled for an interview, don't lose hope!


----------



## liarelaw

I want to ask is there anyone still has a scheduled interview to do? Or when was everyone's interview? Last year's they sent out offers on the 17th, Feb and the last interview was probably on 15th. But as you all know there were also people got in without an interview.


----------



## Moira

Hey liarelaw, I had mine on Saturday. The interviewer said it should probably take 3 or 4 weeks until we know, but he didn't know for sure. Last year notifications went out the first week of March. So there is still time. I almost had given up hope, as they started sending out invitations in January, but my interviewer said they are interviewing a lot of people, so be patient


----------



## liarelaw

> Originally posted by Moira:
> Hey liarelaw, I had mine on Saturday. The interviewer said it should probably take 3 or 4 weeks until we know, but he didn't know for sure. Last year notifications went out the first week of March. So there is still time. I almost had given up hope, as they started sending out invitations in January, but my interviewer said they are interviewing a lot of people, so be patient



Hummm but as far as I know from last year's post http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...734/m/7170029936/p/4 they started to get offers on 17th Feb., and also in my interview email they said "We interview a very small number of candidates during the admissions process to the MFA Production Program."


----------



## liarelaw

@film888 

Tuesday is also my guess.

Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## Moira

I'm sorry guys, seems like I haven't checked last years thread thouroughly enough  Well, then it could be this week. OMG, now I am nervous! Maybe I misunderstood my interviewer...

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by Moira:
> I'm sorry guys, seems like I haven't checked last years thread thouroughly enough  Well, then it could be this week. OMG, now I am nervous! Maybe I misunderstood my interviewer...
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!



there are three interview time for me to choose, the last one is 21th, so I guess maybe should be longer for the decisions
but than again I am applying for screenplay writing, what are you guys?


----------



## liarelaw

@Fanfand
 I'm applying for MFA Production Program.

@Moira
There's nothing to be sorry for, we're all guessing here 

Good luck again to everyone.


----------



## Sherif001

> Originally posted by Fanfand:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Moira:
> I'm sorry guys, seems like I haven't checked last years thread thouroughly enough  Well, then it could be this week. OMG, now I am nervous! Maybe I misunderstood my interviewer...
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!



there are three interview time for me to choose, the last one is 21th, so I guess maybe should be longer for the decisions
but than again I am applying for screenplay writing, what are you guys? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I was told on Thursday by one of the administrators that, there isn't an interview process at USC. The only interviews given, are professors testing how good International students can speak English.


----------



## CLFilms

Apparently people in the Screenwriting Program have been starting to receive emails regarding acceptance. Hopefully it's a norm for the Screenwriters to know ahead of time.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## liarelaw

> Originally posted by Sherif001:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Fanfand:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Moira:
> I'm sorry guys, seems like I haven't checked last years thread thouroughly enough  Well, then it could be this week. OMG, now I am nervous! Maybe I misunderstood my interviewer...
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!



there are three interview time for me to choose, the last one is 21th, so I guess maybe should be longer for the decisions
but than again I am applying for screenplay writing, what are you guys? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I was told on Thursday by one of the administrators that, there isn't an interview process at USC. The only interviews given, are professors testing how good International students can speak English. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Haha I was told almost the same thing during my interview, the professor who interviewed me told me, one reason for the interview is to test how is our English since my native language is Chinese...

Fingers crossed for everyone! It seems that screenwriting are receiving letters!


----------



## achorusisrising

Oh, how I'd love to wake up to an acceptance letter... from ANY of the schools I applied to, y'know? This waiting game is killing me.


----------



## Moira

@Sheriff: Then I hope I passed the English test, haha. But I liked the fact that they got back to us (international students), so we know they like our work and are interested in our applications...


----------



## stee0221

Should be any time now based on the last two years' notifications?!  The anticipation is getting crazy...building...ahhhh...come on USC!!!


----------



## DeathDealer

Can anyone login yet:

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/


----------



## liarelaw

Nope, can you? I guess still need to wait some days.


----------



## DeathDealer

No, I can't either.


----------



## WillieBeamen

I can. Does this mean anything? I have yet to be contacted by the school, and my application status hasn't changed from "Submitted."


----------



## liarelaw

Which program did you apply for?
It means unofficially you're in!


----------



## stee0221

I can't log in either...


----------



## WillieBeamen

Screenwriting. I'm not counting my chickens until I get some sort of official correspondence, but hopefully it's a good sign. 

Best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## CLFilms

I'm guessing everyone got the email about Financial Aide today...?


----------



## liarelaw

> Originally posted by WillieBeamen:
> Screenwriting. I'm not counting my chickens until I get some sort of official correspondence, but hopefully it's a good sign.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else!



Production here. Congrats on your login?


----------



## achorusisrising

Yeah, I received the financial aid e-mail today. Can't log in at the camel site.


----------



## dusty_rose

me either ...bha...it's like waiting to open up your christmas presents, but you don't know when christmas day is or if it will ever come. aye aye aye


----------



## filmboy114

What financial aid email?!!! Oh gosh.


----------



## ath579

I got that financial email too but I highly doubt it means anything.


----------



## Sophie

I didn't got that email and can't log in either..I just got an email for financial support about two weeks ago. Feel a bit confused. I think I just need to wait patiently...


----------



## achorusisrising

I have a feeling that the international applicants were the only ones who received acceptances, considering the extra hoops they have to go through in order to attend school here.

What do you all think?


----------



## dusty_rose

@filmboy it was a request to submit supplemental forms for financial aid. But it said in big bold letters that it is not an indicator of admission decision. so no worries. 

@sophie since your int'l I don't think it would apply to you. 

@williebeamen congrats!!!!!!! just curious, are you an int'l student? oh, and are you named after the football player in Any given sunday?


----------



## filmboy114

Does anyone know anything about the Annenberg Fellowship, and how students are selected for it?


----------



## achorusisrising

Filmboy --

From the Annenberg Scholarship's website:

The USC Annenberg Graduate Fellowship Program will fund annually at least 100 world-class graduate students in the USC Annenberg School for Communication, the USC School of Cinematic Arts, and the USC Viterbi School of Engineering...
All USC Annenberg Fellows who are pursuing either the M.A. or M.F.A. degrees will receive an annual stipend of $20,000, full tuition remission, payment of health and dental insurance and mandatory fees. The number of years of fellowship funding and the extent of matching funds provided by the Schools will vary among the eligible programs. 

http://www.usc.edu/schools/Gra..._fellowships_03.html

Amazing. One could only dream.


----------



## Aglick

Hello,

Congrats on everyone who's gotten in, and best of luck to all of those still waiting to find out their status.  I'm happy to answer any questions you may have about the process or school in general, but I also have a question for all of you...

I'm currently producing a graduate film at USC and we are looking to crew.  We are in need of the following positions:

AD
AC
PAs
Gaffers

Prior experience is a plus but we are more than willing to offer on-site training if you are interested in a position that you don't have experience in. The shoot dates are as follows:

Saturday, March 2nd
Sunday, March 3rd
Saturday March 9th 
Sunday March 10th

If you can make any of the shoot dates please let me know.  This will be a great and fun opportunity to boost your resume and meet some people at USC (if you're interested in attending/applying).  

I worked on one of these before I was accepted and speaking with the students and crewing helped me get a great idea of what USC is and what they're looking for in an applicant.  

Compensation will consists of: Copy, Credit, Meals.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## filmboy114

Thanks @achorusisrising! So I guess there's really nothing we could have done but submit a stellar application in order to be considered for something like this. There's no additional application forms. But wow... what a comprehensive package!


----------



## liarelaw

Hi everyone, is your email for financial aid same as the following one?
FYI I'm an international student had an interview and submitted my financial support and SCA Scholarship Application around 1st, Feb.


Hello,

Thank you for submitting a School of Cinematic Arts Scholarship application! This confirms receipt of your application and that your application will be sent on for review to the scholarship committee.  Please note that this confirms that you have applied for School of Cinematic Arts scholarships and that this process is separate from the USC Financial Aid process and other outside scholarships.  If you haven't already done so and if you are eligible, please make sure you review the Office of Financial Aid website if you are interested in receiving financial aid and make sure you meet the university deadlines:
http://www.usc.edu/admission/f...es1/newstudents.html

You may also want to review university scholarship opportunities as well:
http://www.usc.edu/admission/f...olarships/graduates/

Best of luck and please let me know if you have any questions.

Best,
Asiroh


Office of Student Services

University of Southern California
Telephone:  213.740.8358
Fax:  213.740.4013


----------



## stee0221

Liarelaw,

I received the same email today about scholarships, and I received the previously mentioned email from financial aid yesterday.  I'm an American student for anyone that is wondering.  Cheers!    Good luck everybody!!!


----------



## Sophie

I recieved that email this morning as well. Its more like a mere notification. But still glad to recieve that??


----------



## liarelaw

Nothing official yet but I'm able to log in the Camel now, production MFA here.


----------



## filmboy114

@liarelaw me too.


----------



## DeathDealer

Could you guys login yesterday?


----------



## filmboy114

@DeathDealer I tried two days ago and I couldn't


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by filmboy114:
> @DeathDealer I tried two days ago and I couldn't



i can login too now, it that mean something?


----------



## liarelaw

I could only log in since this morning while, I guess afternoon LA time. But don't worry I was interviewed on 28th Jan. and I think they're taking turns and doing progress!

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## DeathDealer

Yes, Good Luck all!


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by liarelaw:
> I could only log in since this morning while, I guess afternoon LA time. But don't worry I was interview on 28th Jan. and I think they're taking turns and doing progress!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!



Hey, I am at Peking U, I can login too, is that mean we are in , I am screenplay writing


----------



## nellie

wow congrats everyone! i can't log in, no interview, the only thing ive been asked for are my passport and financial support forms to be submitted to the usci20 email in early feb... been emailing the graduate admissions back and forth because i haven't heard back from the usci20 email but they told me not to worry as it wouldn't affect the admission decision. if i even got admitted that is, ha....

anyway congratulations on the log in people! x


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by nellie:
> wow congrats everyone! i can't log in, no interview, the only thing ive been asked for are my passport and financial support forms to be submitted to the usci20 email in early feb... been emailing the graduate admissions back and forth because i haven't heard back from the usci20 email but they told me not to worry as it wouldn't affect the admission decision. if i even got admitted that is, ha....
> 
> anyway congratulations on the log in people! x



My interviers told me they only interview very few people, I wouldn't sweet it, it's not a requirement, good luck~


----------



## liarelaw

@Fanford 
Based on previous records it probably means that we're in, but I'll wait until official email gets me!

Do you have weixin, add me :liarelaw


----------



## liarelaw

@nellie

Don't worry, it's always a good sign that they ask you for financial support, keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## stee0221

Super BIG congratulations to everyone that can login!!!  Happy unofficial acceptance day to USC!


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by stee0221:
> Super BIG congratulations to everyone that can login!!!  Happy unofficial acceptance day to USC!



can you login in yet? what is the major you are applying?


----------



## filmboy114

I was trying to restrain my excitement about the login, cause nothing would be worse than being convinced I'm in and then getting a rejection letter. But, once you login, there's a link to a "welcome to usc" brochure that makes it pretty damn clear. Holy Sh@$#%@$%!!! This is real. Lordy lord! 

CONGRATS to all those who can log in, and the very best of luck to those who are waiting.


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by filmboy114:
> I was trying to restrain my excitement about the login, cause nothing would be worse than being convinced I'm in and then getting a rejection letter. But, once you login, there's a link to a "welcome to usc" brochure that makes it pretty damn clear. Holy Sh@$#%@$%!!! This is real. Lordy lord!
> 
> CONGRATS to all those who can log in, and the very best of luck to those who are waiting.



what major did you applied?


----------



## filmboy114

@ Fanfand MFA Film Production


----------



## rmarquez

no one has been accepted stateside, have they?


----------



## dusty_rose

CONGRATS ALL!!!! That's so F**King AWESOME


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> CONGRATS ALL!!!! That's so F**King AWESOME



can you login in now? are you a production applicant?


----------



## stee0221

@Fanfand: I cannot login yet, and I applied to production.

@rmarquez: It looks like @filmboy114 is stateside, but he appears to be the only one right now. Might just be in batches right now. It seems like the last few years when people began to be able to login that acceptance emails followed pretty quickly after that. We'll see??!!

Good luck tomorrow everyone!!!


----------



## filmboy114

@stee0221 I'm not a US citizen. I'm an international student. I just have USA as my location cause I'm doing my undergrad here.  So I'm pretty sure that only international students are getting notified so early cause we have a long i-20 process and all.


----------



## stee0221

@filmboy114 Thanks for the update on that!  I certainly appreciate it.  Happiest of congratulations to you all the same!


----------



## WillieBeamen

Have any screenwriting applicants received acceptance emails? I've been able to login to Camel since Tuesday, but am still yet to hear anything official from the school. I'm an American student/citizen, by the way.


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by WillieBeamen:
> Have any screenwriting applicants received acceptance emails? I've been able to login to Camel since Tuesday, but am still yet to hear anything official from the school. I'm an American student/citizen, by the way.



I had the interview 3days ago, and can login in since this morning, I am screenplay writing, but not official notice yet


----------



## nellie

Thanks Fanfand and Liarelaw!

I JUST received confirmation from the USCi20 processing email this morning that my financial support and passport information is sufficient and they are adding it to my file. I really hope this is a good sign of some sort too... if they reject me after requesting me to gather all those forms i'll be doubly disappointed! not because its a hassle or anything but just because they got my hopes up slightly, only to crush them again... USC is my only hope left! I haven't heard ANYTHING from tisch or columbia


----------



## liarelaw

@nellie
I think you have a spot for sure now! Best luck to you! Don't give up hope, just think of positive and it helps a lot!

Good luck to everyone who's  still waiting!


----------



## jwarner

Hey guys!

American MFA production applicant, here - has anyone from the States, applying for the production program, heard anything?

It seems like so far they are contacting international applicants... 

I dont want to go crazy or lose hope.


----------



## pnrt7

> Originally posted by jwarner:
> Hey guys!
> 
> American MFA production applicant, here - has anyone from the States, applying for the production program, heard anything?
> 
> It seems like so far they are contacting international applicants...
> 
> I don't want to go crazy or lose hope.



I was wondering the same as you. I am a US resident and I didn't have a call or email, so I'm guessing they are contacting international students first. I will just keep waiting. I also applied for the MFA in Production. I think also they contact the first application that were submitted, and I submitted mine one day before so, probably it's that too.
Good luck!


----------



## pnrt7

> Originally posted by achorusisrising:
> Oh, how I'd love to wake up to an acceptance letter... from ANY of the schools I applied to, y'know? This waiting game is killing me.



We are all in the same boat. Hang in there! Which schools and disciplines did you apply?

Good luck!


----------



## achorusisrising

USC - MFA Writing for Screen and Television
UCLA - Directing

Also applied for some creative writing programs. UNCG, UNCW, NYU, etc.

Someone on the screenwriting thread claims they received a paper acceptance today. Maybe one for us soon?


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by achorusisrising:
> USC - MFA Writing for Screen and Television
> UCLA - Directing
> 
> Also applied for some creative writing programs. UNCG, UNCW, NYU, etc.
> 
> Someone on the screenwriting thread claims they received a paper acceptance today. Maybe one for us soon?



can you login in the webside yet?


----------



## liarelaw

I guess they don't work during weekends right? Maybe we can hear something new on Monday???!!!


----------



## AlexBSU

Hey guys! 

Just wanted to say I just received my acceptance letter to the USC MFA Film and Television Production program for Fall 2013!


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by AlexBSU:
> Hey guys!
> 
> Just wanted to say I just received my acceptance letter to the USC MFA Film and Television Production program for Fall 2013!



mail or email? anyone else receive it also?


----------



## liarelaw

Congrats AlexBSU!

Did you receive your mail today on Saturday? Is it email or paper mail?


----------



## huangwei1102

big congrats!!!! is that an email or official paper letter?


----------



## AlexBSU

Thank you! I received it in the mail today(Saturday). It's a large envelope. I had not heard anything from USC since I submitted my application. This was my 3rd time applying.


----------



## huangwei1102

it is really nice to hear that! You finally nail it!!! good luck to everyone else!


----------



## minimouse

Congratulations AlexBSU!! That is amazing news! You better be celebrating big time tonight!!


----------



## huangwei1102

@AlexBSU Did you get any email confirmation?


----------



## liarelaw

Congratulation again AlexBSU! Hope see you in the program this fall! Btw can you log in the camel system?


----------



## AlexBSU

I did not get an email confirmation. Only my acceptance letter/package in the mail. I have not tried to log in to the camel system yet, I am not sure how to log in to be honest :/ I will let know  if I receive anything else from USC!


----------



## liarelaw

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/ It's pretty simple actually, just enter your USC ID and birthday as it requires and you'll be forwarded to the enroll page.


----------



## AlexBSU

Thank you! Yup, I can log in and submit my intent to register for Fall 2013!


----------



## filmboy114

Congrats @AlexBSU! Third time's a charm!


----------



## achorusisrising

> Originally posted by Fanfand:
> 
> can you login in the webside yet?



Nope, not yet. Just tried.


----------



## rmarquez

> Originally posted by AlexBSU:
> Thank you! Yup, I can log in and submit my intent to register for Fall 2013!


  That means that if you cant log in, there's nothing in the mail..


----------



## DeathDealer

> Originally posted by rmarquez:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by AlexBSU:
> Thank you! Yup, I can log in and submit my intent to register for Fall 2013!


  That means that if you cant log in, there's nothing in the mail..  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>
Wrong. People have received hard mail acceptances before being able to log-in, while others were sent e-mail acceptances before accessing camel.


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

I've been lurking for a while. I think it's about time I contribute. I am from NYC. I tried to login to camel a couple weeks ago and couldn't get in, then Thursday morning I tried and couldn't get in. I tried later that day and was logged in successfully. I tempered my excitement. I've been watching my email like a hawk. Still no luck. When I saw someone get an acceptance letter I ran down to check my mail and nope it wasn't there. How accurate is camel? Because I am super anxious. I have an interview with Columbia tomorrow and would love to know before I go for that interview.


----------



## WillieBeamen

> Originally posted by Prime(Tim)e:
> I've been lurking for a while. I think it's about time I contribute. I am from NYC. I tried to login to camel a couple weeks ago and couldn't get in, then Thursday morning I tried and couldn't get in. I tried later that day and was logged in successfully. I tempered my excitement. I've been watching my email like a hawk. Still no luck. When I saw someone get an acceptance letter I ran down to check my mail and nope it wasn't there. How accurate is camel? Because I am super anxious. I have an interview with Columbia tomorrow and would love to know before I go for that interview.


I'm in the same boat as you, Prime(Tim)e. I've been able to login to Camel since Tuesday, but still haven't received an official acceptance. I also have a Columbia interview coming up. My guess is that USC is sending out acceptance letters via snail mail only, and they're taking a few extra days to reach the East Coast. So, no need to panic.

Good luck on your interview.


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

@Willie Thanks man, good luck to you too on the interview.

I was thinking the same thing, since the person who got their acceptance was in LA it probably got to him quicker than it will get to us. Hopefully it gets to us early next week. What's your first choice?

I actually really like LIU's program which is really new and I've been accepted but I feel like if you get into USC or Columbia you have to go.


----------



## pnrt7

I'm in the East Coast too, and still I cannot get in to camel yet. Does that mean something bad?


----------



## achorusisrising

Grrr...
My application status still says "submitted." I called the school of cinematic arts a week or two ago and asked if everything was in order. The guy on the phone assured me that they had everything and the application was marked as complete. Seriously, if they've selected all of the applicants they want to admit this year, they should at least change the status of the applications. Thinking about calling AGAIN tomorrow.


----------



## stee0221

Note: what I am about to say is educated speculation based on the last couple of years of UCS Film and Video Production posts on this forum...

With that being said, I think everybody that has not heard anything and cannot login via camel is still fine for a least a number of more days up to a couple of weeks from now. It seems like USC has been a little erratic with their notifications over the last couple of years.  Sometimes the camel login works first, sometimes people receive an email acceptance first, and sometimes a snail mail notification.

Good luck all!


----------



## nateflies

Hello,

USC Film & Television Production and UCLA Directing / Producing applicant here.  Did the USC phone interview a few days ago and have UCLA's interview March 10th.  Glad to join this thread and wait this out with everyone else!


----------



## znote80

hi,
I wish I found this earlier. I received a request for a skype chat 2/13. In the email the professor said he was very impressed with my grad film and tv production app. We had a 40 minute interview on 2/16 in which we discussed mostly the school and aspects of my submission. He was very encouraging and said that I should hear with in the next month. This week I received two rejection letters from other schools so I'm very nervous right now. I can't log into camel yet and no email or letter. I was wondering who out there has had a similar experience and if they have received any sign of acceptance yet. Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## liarelaw

> Originally posted by znote80:
> hi,
> I wish I found this earlier. I received a request for a skype chat 2/13. In the email the professor said he was very impressed with my grad film and tv production app. We had a 40 minute interview on 2/16 in which we discussed mostly the school and aspects of my submission. He was very encouraging and said that I should hear with in the next month. This week I received two rejection letters from other schools so I'm very nervous right now. I can't log into camel yet and no email or letter. I was wondering who out there has had a similar experience and if they have received any sign of acceptance yet. Thanks and good luck to everyone.



Don't worry if you can't log into camel there are no certain orders of logging in first or get the letter first, based on people's post earlier, it seems that they are sending out letters these days. Let's wait and see.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Henry

Hello Everyone 

I just received my acceptance letter (first class mail) to Fall 2013 Film and Television Production MFA Program in the USC School of Cinematic Arts. I live in Ames, Iowa now, hope it can offer you some sense when you can receive yours.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## huangwei1102

Congrats!! no email? no carmel access?


----------



## Henry

> Originally posted by huangwei1102:
> Congrats!! no email? no carmel access?



No email, but I can log into Camel since last Friday


----------



## filmboy114

I just received my official acceptance letter in my mailbox! I'm sure a bunch wil be sent out this week. Keep your hopes up everyone


----------



## Henry

> Originally posted by filmboy114:
> I just received my official acceptance letter in my mailbox! I'm sure a bunch wil be sent out this week. Keep your hopes up everyone



Congratulations!


----------



## znote80

congrats everyone. Is there anyone who has been accepted who can't log into camel yet? My mail doesn't come in until 5p PST. Nervous.


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

Oh boy, I've been able to log into Camel since last Thursday but I checked my mail on my way out to Columbia interview and then on my way back in and nothing. But maybe the mail hasn't been delivered yet because I haven't received any mail at all actually.

Congrats to everyone who has been accepted officially so far!!!


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

Hey Guys Just got accepted to USC!!!! Email notification so it seems like they are doing it all different ways. I was on Camel since last Thursday for anyone asking.


----------



## CLFilms

What was the email address that notified you?


----------



## CLFilms

And Congratulations, BTW.


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

Thanks! Here is the email:

application@cinema.usc.edu


----------



## liarelaw

Congratulations whoever gets in. I received my first admission letter for Fall 2013 Film and Television Production MFA Program in the USC School of Cinematic Arts at 4:40 this morning(afternoon L.A. time) by email, and second email came at 6:20 saying that they are going to send me an official admission letter. So it seems that they haven't sent out the all international admission letters yet! Just give it a little bit more time. I'm an international student from Beijing, China just to let you know.


----------



## SJR

I received my admission letter in the mail today!  No email yet, and I still can't log in to the camel site.  But man, I am excited!


----------



## AlexBSU

Hello again everyone!

So happy for all of you getting your acceptance letters as well! 

As you guys know I received the acceptance letter in the mail on Saturday (btw live in LA), I was able to log in to camel that day and today (about an hour ago) I received the email version of the acceptance letter. So it seems there is no exact order they use to notify everyone. 

Best of luck to all of you!! This was my 3rd time applying so keep your head up and do not give up!! 

Also, I'd love to meet my future classmates! My FB is https://www.facebook.com/alexkweiss


----------



## Carving Light

Hey all!

Congrats to all who have received letters (virtual or otherwise) thus far! Still waiting on something but I did apply to two separate programs at USC (MFA Production and MFA Interactive Media) and I have no idea whether that changes the way applications would be handled. Any one else in a similar boat?

It's always that terrible wait when I wonder...did I put too much about my live production experience and not enough about narrative, did I harp too much on previous school issues, did I not talk enough about why I am a creative person?  So difficult not to second guess everything I wrote months ago and can't really change now.

Best of luck to all the rest waiting!


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

@AlexBSU I just want to say that is awesome. Perseverance is the key! I have been thinking about applying for three years and this year finally had the guts. I got lucky to receive interviews from 3 of the 4 schools (USC, UCLA, Columbia, LIU) unfortunately UCLA had no love for me but who cares USC did! And that just goes to show this thing is so subjective. Maybe we will be classmates, just had the interview at Columbia so waiting on their decision to choose btwn there and USC...


----------



## achorusisrising

CarvingLight: I know how you feel. I keep asking myself the same questions -- I felt like I focused way too much on past educational experiences (I started out as a business major... bad move) and not enough on more pertinent aspects of my life.

I called today and asked about the status of my application. Some guy told me that it was just sent to the admissions committee for their review. There was something in his voice -- and I think I have a good intuition -- that tells me otherwise.


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

Just another update, I also received the package in the mail. So it seems they are sending letters and email. 

@achorusisrising and @carvinglight, I would say hang in there guys. I called today to see if I could set up a visit and to me it seemed as if they didnt have it all together. I don't think they have sent all acceptances out yet. It depends on how the professor who evaluated your app went about turning in their results. Maybe some turned in their results sooner than others.


----------



## Henry

I can log into Camel last Friday, received acceptance letter (mail) this morning, and received the acceptance email this afternoon.


----------



## achorusisrising

Henry --
Congratulations! Which discipline did you apply for?


----------



## Henry

> Originally posted by achorusisrising:
> Henry --
> Congratulations! Which discipline did you apply for?



Hello achorusisrising,
Fall 2013 Film and Television Production MFA Program in the USC School of Cinematic Arts


----------



## znote80

Has anyone been waitlisted yet?


----------



## Mighty

Congrats to those accepted!

I called today to check up on my app, some guy told me the admission committee is currently reviewing it. I pressured him to be specific and he told me it could be sitting in a stack of about 2000 apps that haven't been read, yet. 

He said it might be mid-March or early April before I receive a decision. 

My intuition tells me the reaming stack of apps are a pile of rejections ... but I'm a pessimist, so who knows


----------



## achorusisrising

Mighty --
I was thinking the same thing. There was something in his voice that made me wonder if he were giving me a canned, "don't tell him he's rejected" response.

I haven't seen a lot of screenwriting acceptances yet. Maybe they're behind and there's still a chance.


----------



## Mighty

@ach

Let's hope!!


----------



## znote80

I applied for Film and TV Production. The professor told me in my interview that the committee was meeting last week to discuss the applications they reviewed and then would send their recommendations to the admissions office where the final decision would be made. HE said I should know within a month (on 2/16). Seeing that people have received letters Saturday and today, I'm guessing they sent out letters last Friday. I don't know if that's just the first batch or the the only batch. I am now assuming that since I already had an interview and I haven't received a letter, e-mail, or access to camel that I've been either wait listed or rejected. This is just an assumption, but seems likely to me. The film and TV production forum from last year showed a few days of wait list/acceptance letters and then about 10 days later people started posting about getting rejection letters. Let's hope they'll be a little more erratic this year and some of us still waiting have some hope.


----------



## pnrt7

those who have been accepted by letter did you have an interview before?
Congratulations there!
I didn't received nothing yet and I cannot log in to camel. Still waiting...


----------



## liarelaw

@pnrt7

I had my interview on 28th, Jan. and I could log in camel since last Thuesday, received my email early today, still waiting my letter.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

A few people have asked. I put in my application a day before the deadline but I sent in my transcript and other material weeks before.


----------



## kelpike

I just called the office and was given the "your application is out to committee" line as well.  I asked the woman who answered if all of the acceptances have been sent out, so "out to committee" means wait listed or denied.  She said no, some acceptances just haven't gone out yet.  She sounded sincere.  ugh.


----------



## znote80

I just called the admissions office at SCA: she just told me that they are working on finalizing admissions decisions and that I should know by mid-March. I hadn't given her my name so I guess that goes for all of us.


----------



## znote80

Btw...has anyone who hasn't received any notice get a receipt for the SCA scholarship last week? I just found it in my spam folder. I don't know if it holds any significance.


----------



## scullymulder1234

I've gotten the receipt. One of the financial emails gave me a USCID but that doesn't work on the camel site. Are they the same?

I also emailed USC about their acceptance times, they told me they'd start at the beginning of March.


----------



## znote80

Yeah, should be the same number. Your email response has been proven false considering that several people on this forum have been accepted already. I can't imagine why the scholarship committee would review all scholarship apps and not wait until they know who's been accepted. If they did I'd imagine they would start reviewing before last Wednesday. But this is America: the land of inefficiency.


----------



## Fanfand

accepted, received email this morning, but it's from SCA, it says to wait until 28th for the graduate office


----------



## DeathDealer

> Originally posted by Fanfand:
> accepted, received email this morning, but it's from SCA, it says to wait until 28th for the graduate office


Can you login yet?


----------



## nateflies

I wouldn't start worrying until mid March.  I didn't interview until 19 Feb while others interviewed as early as late Jan.  I imagine they're handling a few a day and sending them out as they go.  The prof who interviewed me said I wouldn't hear anything until mid March, possibly early April.


----------



## scullymulder1234

> Originally posted by znote80:
> Yeah, should be the same number. Your email response has been proven false considering that several people on this forum have been accepted already. I can't imagine why the scholarship committee would review all scholarship apps and not wait until they know who's been accepted. If they did I'd imagine they would start reviewing before last Wednesday. But this is America: the land of inefficiency.



Yes, it is obviously false, though the email could be an indicator of the time they will stop letting accepted people know?

But in my email that gives me the USCID it says this: PROSPECTIVE STUDENTS: This notice is not an indicator of an admission decision. Financial aid information is gathered and reviewed for all financial aid applicants, regardless of admission status. 

So yes, like you said.


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by DeathDealer:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Fanfand:
> accepted, received email this morning, but it's from SCA, it says to wait until 28th for the graduate office


Can you login yet? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

i can, since last friday


----------



## kelpike

Wow, I can log in for the first time, as of tonight.  This is a good sign right?????


----------



## Henry

> Originally posted by kelpike:
> Wow, I can log in for the first time, as of tonight.  This is a good sign right?????



Definitely a good sign!


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

For anyone who really wants to go to film school badly I think LIU's program is really cool and worth a look. Not to mention much cheaper than the big schools. It's rolling admission. I applied and have been accepted. The app is nowhere near as stringent as the program is only 4 years old. Checkout their websites:

http://www.liu.edu/brooklyn/mfatv

http://www.tvwritersstudio.com/


----------



## Fanfand

just received my official admission package by DHL mail, good luck to you guys~ it's really nice to find this forum, otherwise I might lose my mind during this process 
anyone else receive official admission remember to share the good news
by the way anyone know anything about when the scholarship will be noticed?


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by Fanfand:
> just received my official admission package by DHL mail, good luck to you guys~ it's really nice to find this forum, otherwise I might lose my mind during this process
> anyone else receive official admission remember to share the good news
> by the way anyone know anything about when the scholarship will be noticed?



by the way, anyone know anything about Northwesten University's playwrite and screenwriting MFA? if you were me which would you choose?( NU give me part scholarship alreay) Thank you guys so much


----------



## nateflies

@ Fanfand
When did you conduct your interview with USC?


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by nateflies:
> @ Fanfand
> When did you conduct your interview with USC?



1 week ago, i think


----------



## dusty_rose

@Fanfand congrats on all your acceptance letters! You must have submitted some kicka@@ work.  what disipline did u want to focus on? Production or screenwriting? narrative or doc? Are u more traiditional "commerical", independent or surreal/ arthouse (I saw u were accepted to SAIC - kinda wish I applied)? I don't know anything about Northwestern, but from the research I have done most schools have a reputation for specializing in a certain type of filmmaking that might help u decide...although a scholarship would be nice !!!


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> @Fanfand congrats on all your acceptance letters! You must have submitted some kicka@@ work.  what disipline did u want to focus on? Production or screenwriting? narrative or doc? Are u more traiditional "commerical", independent or surreal/ arthouse (I saw u were accepted to SAIC - kinda wish I applied)? I don't know anything about Northwestern, but from the research I have done most schools have a reputation for specializing in a certain type of filmmaking that might help u decide...although a scholarship would be nice !!!



I want to do weird / mainstream movie, like Tim Burton and An Li's <Life of Pi> maybe 
I submitted two pretty sureal peices to the schools, I didn't know anyone would even take them seriously, kind of like <The melancholy death of oyster boy> , so I am really flattered and grateful


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by Fanfand:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> @Fanfand congrats on all your acceptance letters! You must have submitted some kicka@@ work.  what disipline did u want to focus on? Production or screenwriting? narrative or doc? Are u more traiditional "commerical", independent or surreal/ arthouse (I saw u were accepted to SAIC - kinda wish I applied)? I don't know anything about Northwestern, but from the research I have done most schools have a reputation for specializing in a certain type of filmmaking that might help u decide...although a scholarship would be nice !!!



I want to do weird / mainstream movie, like Tim Burton and An Li's <Life of Pi> maybe 
I submitted two pretty sureal peices to the schools, I didn't know anyone would even take them seriously, kind of like <The melancholy death of oyster boy> , so I am really flattered and grateful </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

by the way, it's screenplay and drama writing I am applying


----------



## huangwei1102

> Originally posted by SJR:
> I received my admission letter in the mail today!  No email yet, and I still can't log in to the camel site.  But man, I am excited!



can you log in to camel right now?


----------



## SJR

@huangwei1102 Yeah, I can log into camel now.


----------



## huangwei1102

congrats! but you can't at the time you received the admission letter right? Your post is my only hope right now!


----------



## huangwei1102

> Originally posted by Carving Light:
> Hey all!
> 
> Congrats to all who have received letters (virtual or otherwise) thus far! Still waiting on something but I did apply to two separate programs at USC (MFA Production and MFA Interactive Media) and I have no idea whether that changes the way applications would be handled. Any one else in a similar boat?
> 
> It's always that terrible wait when I wonder...did I put too much about my live production experience and not enough about narrative, did I harp too much on previous school issues, did I not talk enough about why I am a creative person?  So difficult not to second guess everything I wrote months ago and can't really change now.
> 
> Best of luck to all the rest waiting!



same here, I have applied mfa film production and interactive media, didn't hear anything from  the school since I submitted my application except an interview with a film professor.


----------



## AprilCSK

Just got rejected by USC But I will never give up!Good luck to everybody!


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes

> Originally posted by AprilCSK:
> Just got rejected by USC But I will never give up!Good luck to everybody!


Sorry to hear that. You have a great attitude, though. 

What program did you apply to? And did your rejection come via e-mail or snail mail?


----------



## DrexlSpivey

Hey All,

I was really hoping you guys (especially international applicants) could help me.

I had submitted my financial form a while ago, with only the amount that I can pay for on my own (more than half of the first year's tuition). The rest I was planning to get through some bank loans, scholarship & financial aid. However, I was told from Shahla:

"You need to show proof of financial support for the amount indicated on Graduate Admissions website, in order for us to place a final decision on your file. The amount that must be indicated on your documentation is: $56,291.00."

She needs me to send this in immediately. How has everyone (who isn't able to pay full tuition) been able to provide this proof? I would apply for a bank loan if I knew that I was accepted but at this point I don't, yet they still need proof that I have this total amount. And if I do get this amount somehow, will it affect my chances with the SCA scholarship and any other financial aid I could apply to? 

Basically, how have international students who are planning to get financial aid to pay for their tuition been able to provide this financial certification at this point? 

I know it's icky to talk money, and I don't want to know any personal details, I just need some general advice about how everyone has been able to do this.

Sorry guys, hope this wasn't too long or bothersome.


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by DrexlSpivey:
> Hey All,
> 
> I was really hoping you guys (especially international applicants) could help me.
> 
> I had submitted my financial form a while ago, with only the amount that I can pay for on my own (more than half of the first year's tuition). The rest I was planning to get through some bank loans, scholarship & financial aid. However, I was told from Shahla:
> 
> "You need to show proof of financial support for the amount indicated on Graduate Admissions website, in order for us to place a final decision on your file. The amount that must be indicated on your documentation is: $56,291.00."
> 
> She needs me to send this in immediately. How has everyone (who isn't able to pay full tuition) been able to provide this proof? I would apply for a bank loan if I knew that I was accepted but at this point I don't, yet they still need proof that I have this total amount. And if I do get this amount somehow, will it affect my chances with the SCA scholarship and any other financial aid I could apply to?
> 
> Basically, how have international students who are planning to get financial aid to pay for their tuition been able to provide this financial certification at this point?
> 
> I know it's icky to talk money, and I don't want to know any personal details, I just need some general advice about how everyone has been able to do this.
> 
> Sorry guys, hope this wasn't too long or bothersome.



have you been accepted yet? why not borrow some from your parents for now, one of my Russia friend did that


----------



## dusty_rose

> Originally posted by Fanfand:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Fanfand:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> @Fanfand congrats on all your acceptance letters! You must have submitted some kicka@@ work.  what disipline did u want to focus on? Production or screenwriting? narrative or doc? Are u more traiditional "commerical", independent or surreal/ arthouse (I saw u were accepted to SAIC - kinda wish I applied)? I don't know anything about Northwestern, but from the research I have done most schools have a reputation for specializing in a certain type of filmmaking that might help u decide...although a scholarship would be nice !!!



I want to do weird / mainstream movie, like Tim Burton and An Li's <Life of Pi> maybe 
I submitted two pretty sureal peices to the schools, I didn't know anyone would even take them seriously, kind of like <The melancholy death of oyster boy> , so I am really flattered and grateful </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

by the way, it's screenplay and drama writing I am applying </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

@Fanfand I am hesitant to give you my opinion just because all my research has been geared towards directing. Personally USC is my first choice because of the relationships to be made, the location and the alumni. Northwestern is known as more of an academic school so I am sure that they have a good writing division - plus the scholarship would be nice!!!! Have you talked to any of the writing professors from Northwestern? Love both Ang Lee and Burton, so I can't wait to see what you would come up with!


----------



## liarelaw

I think it's necessary to prove that you are able to cover the tuition, as you know SCA doesn't provide scholar for international students at our first year(my interview professor told me so) so if they want you then you will have to prove that you can pay in case of I-20 and visa process I think!
 Good luck to you and good luck to everyone who's still waiting!


----------



## dusty_rose

Quick question for those of you accepted. When is the deadline for you guys to confirm or deny your admission? ...just wondering how long it might be for those of us in limbo - wait listed or rejected. 

Congrats again to all on getting in!


----------



## SJR

@dusty_rose The deadline given on the acceptance letter is April 8, 2013.


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by SJR:
> @dusty_rose The deadline given on the acceptance letter is April 8, 2013.



my is April 6


----------



## dusty_rose

wow! As soon as I posted the question, I received an email that I was waitlisted! Talk about timing. Thanks for the info guys


----------



## achorusisrising

I would do anything just to hear SOMETHING at this point.


----------



## kt

I also just received an email that I'm waitlisted for Fall 2013 and offered admission for Spring 2014!Pretty pumped!


----------



## dusty_rose

@kt - I know, I don't think I have ever clicked a link so fast in my life lol Fall or Spring I'll take it! 

@achorusisrising - I feel you. I have been going crazy, second guessing myself and obsessing. That's why I had to post the earlier message. I truly hope you hear something soon


----------



## stee0221

Quick question for those who have been accepted or waitlisted for Fall 2013 Production: 

Did anyone's film or video sample exceed 5 minutes?


----------



## DeathDealer

My Goodness, I've been wailisted for the Spring! Brilliant, simply brilliant!

@Stee0221 My video submission was 5:40, and encountered no problems. Was yours excessively long?


----------



## manguforcheap

Just want to hear something! 

My transcript didn't go through initially apparently and they just processed having it the other day. Really hope this doesn't affect my admission status...


----------



## znote80

Waitlisted! Put myself through hell emotionally lol. Congratulations everyone who was accepted/waitlisted. See you in August or January. FIGHT ON!


----------



## manguforcheap

I'm taking it if I didn't receive this waitlist/acceptance e-mail yet, it's not good news?


----------



## stee0221

@DeathDealer: Yeah, mine was a little long! Didn't do it intentionally but I think it was 7+ minutes.  Didn't realize until afterwards that it was too long...  Thx for the feedback!


----------



## huangwei1102

for those of you who just got waitlisted, what time did you guy have your interviews? I am just wondering is there a certain period time before we hear from the school again since we had our interview. I didn't have my interview until mid Feb.


----------



## DeathDealer

@Huangwei I wasn't interviewed, but still received my wait-list confirmation. I'm so over the moon right now! I've been wanting to attend USC since high school.


----------



## dusty_rose

@stee0221 i cut a 5min excert out of a longer film. 

@ huangwei I interviewed on feb 10th. 

@death are you still going to do your afi interview?? I was going to fly down there but I think I will just  skype now!!!


----------



## DeathDealer

@ Dusty_Rose Yes, I'm still going to do my AFI interview in-person. It'll provide me with the opportunity to see USC myself, as well as AFI. If I'm fortunate enough to get into AFI also, I can then properly think and decide which one is best suited for me.


----------



## stee0221

@dusty_rose and @DeathDealer: Thx for the feedback guys!

Congratulations to everyone who has been accepted and/or waitlisted!!!


----------



## kt

@huangwei  I wasn't interviewed, so I guess different applications are handled in different ways.

I also have an AFI interview on Monday and I'm looking forward to get a chance to see it in person, meet some people who work there and get a sense of the vibe. And visit USC as well!


----------



## Mighty

Radio silence over here ... I suppose it makes sense that they would send out the bulk of rejections last.

Congrats to all wait-listed, even you death!


----------



## dusty_rose

Hum, good point my instinct was to drop everything else once I heard about USC, but maybe I should go....thanks for te input, and good luck on ur afi interviews! 

@mighty some how ur comments always make me smile lol


----------



## znote80

> Originally posted by huangwei1102:
> for those of you who just got waitlisted, what time did you guy have your interviews? I am just wondering is there a certain period time before we hear from the school again since we had our interview. I didn't have my interview until mid Feb.



I interviewed February 16th


----------



## kelpike

I've been able to log into the camel website all week, but still haven't heard anything... 

Anyone else in this position?


----------



## huangwei1102

I think you will be fine, I guess they are sending out another batch of letters in the couple weeks


----------



## nateflies

Waitlisted for Fall 2013, offered admission for Spring 2014 : )  Now let's see what UCLA says.

Congrats to those who have received good news.  Hang in there for those still waiting!


----------



## AlexBSU

For those of you who got the acceptance letter in the mail so far: Are you going to attend the Admitted Graduate Student Day?


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by AlexBSU:
> For those of you who got the acceptance letter in the mail so far: Are you going to attend the Admitted Graduate Student Day?



have to go to Tailand to work April, but it sure sounds fun


----------



## znote80

> Originally posted by AlexBSU:
> For those of you who got the acceptance letter in the mail so far: Are you going to attend the Admitted Graduate Student Day?



Yeah...I'm only two hours away and it says: THE DEAN STRONGLY ENCOURAGES YOU TO ATTEND. A little intimidating, but I'm sure it'll be fun.


----------



## AlexBSU

@znote80 I will see you there! Yeah it seems like they really want us to attend if we can.


----------



## Vivi_Lv

No interview. Can't log in Camel?. No e-mail. What does these mean? Rejected? or still have some hope to be on the waiting list?


----------



## Fanfand

> Originally posted by Vivi_Lv:
> No interview. Can't log in Camel?. No e-mail. What does these mean? Rejected? or still have some hope to be on the waiting list?



what major you applying?


----------



## film_buff

Me 2, No word. Nothing. I applied producing. 





> Originally posted by Vivi_Lv:
> No interview. Can't log in Camel?. No e-mail. What does these mean? Rejected? or still have some hope to be on the waiting list?


----------



## nateflies

Anyone interested in sharing their 5 min application vids?  In forums past they've done this and its proved to be quite useful for those following in our footsteps : )

Not only that, but it's kinda fun : )

here's mine:

https://vimeo.com/51253032


----------



## liarelaw

> Originally posted by AlexBSU:
> For those of you who got the acceptance letter in the mail so far: Are you going to attend the Admitted Graduate Student Day?



Guess I'll be busy preparing my graduation work in Beijing... but don't forget to share us some fun!


----------



## dusty_rose

@nateflies nice work. Did you manipulate the footage in Final Cut to make it darker? I really like the rhythm of your cuts.  

I bought a 7d last year, but was too busy with applying to school and life to use it yet.


Here's my 5 min.: https://vimeo.com/54696987 

The full short is 14mins and here it is: https://vimeo.com/54695447


I know I still need to edit it down and change some music, but honestly I've lost my passion for the project. Mentally I have moved on. I kinda sucks, cause I know with a little bit of editing and sound design it could be a lot better.


----------



## nateflies

@dusty_rose:  Thanks... I did manipulate the footage in FCP by doing some compositing and then messing with the color corrector to add more depth.  I love my 7D, but haven't been able to use it as much as I'd like to, but that will soon change.  

I look forward to checking out your samples.  Can't view them on the comp I'm on now, but I'll watch them on mine later tonight.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nateflies

@dusty rose:  I liked how you cut yours up.  Good use of music and silence too...I thought it really boosted the mood.  Was that a blank-firing 9mm?


----------



## keitasung

rejected...


----------



## achorusisrising

Sorry to hear that, Keitasung. I remember how bad I felt after receiving my rejection by UCLA.

Did they send the rejection letter via e-mail?


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes

> Originally posted by keitasung:
> rejected...


Sorry to hear that. Which program did you apply to?


----------



## waffleflower

I am assuming that acceptance letters often come in a larger envelope than denial letters? Does anyone have experience with this or know? I like how sporadic their notification process is. It really keeps applicants guessing. And hyperventilating.


----------



## AlexBSU

> Originally posted by waffleflower:
> I am assuming that acceptance letters often come in a larger envelope than denial letters? Does anyone have experience with this or know? I like how sporadic their notification process is. It really keeps applicants guessing. And hyperventilating.



The two times I was rejected by USC they were in the regular business size envelopes. My acceptance letter to USC came in a big folder sized envelope.


----------



## huangwei1102

Did they send you rejection email before you received the snail mail?


----------



## waffleflower

> Originally posted by AlexBSU:
> The two times I was rejected by USC they were in the regular business size envelopes. My acceptance letter to USC came in a big folder sized envelope.



Thanks, AlexBSU. What do you ultimately think really got you accepted this time around? I admire you for your persistence to re-apply. And I don't know if you're open to it, but I would most definitely like to see your application video.


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

In the past few projects I have been involved with we have used a RED. Obviously I can't afford one of my own. 

I know at USC we will have access to cameras but I am guessing only for school projects. So I am thinking of going the Canon route but I am liking what I'm seeing from the hacked Panasonic gh2 and the new gh3.

Has anyone used any of these panasonics? If so how do you like it? Because the price is significantly cheaper than the 5d/7d/60d cams....


----------



## waffleflower

> Originally posted by nateflies:
> Anyone interested in sharing their 5 min application vids?  In forums past they've done this and its proved to be quite useful for those following in our footsteps : )
> 
> Not only that, but it's kinda fun : )
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/51253032



I actually saw your video in my crazy (and still ongoing) rampage to watch as many video applications as I can. It was actually before I saw this post, too. It started out as a way to gauge what I'm up against, or whether or not I've done something horribly wrong. And then it ended up with me actually enjoying the different efforts put forth to stand out in the admissions process. I'm glad you got in (even if it's waitlisted - you're still in!).  I have a feeling that I won't get in. But I am very happy for anyone who does.


----------



## AlexBSU

> Originally posted by waffleflower:
> Thanks, AlexBSU. What do you ultimately think really got you accepted this time around? I admire you for your persistence to re-apply. And I don't know if you're open to it, but I would most definitely like to see your application video.



Honestly, I have no idea! Maybe they got tired of my application and just decided they did not want to review it another time. 

The differences between my previous applications and this one that got me accepted were:

-My updated resume. (Added my job at a postproduction house, my job as a videographer for campus recreation and PA gigs) 

- I submitted a new video. I have been debating about posting the link on here. I am kind of scared to be judged before I meet my classmates, BUT Ill post it for now. (I will probably edit this post and delete the link, though. So be nice!). https://vimeo.com/41170688


- I submitted a new writing sample. (I chose option C)

- My personal statement was pretty much the same, with the added life experiences. 


Wow, I rambled, sorry. Hope this is the info you were looking for.


----------



## znote80

> Originally posted by nateflies:
> Anyone interested in sharing their 5 min application vids?  In forums past they've done this and its proved to be quite useful for those following in our footsteps : )
> 
> Not only that, but it's kinda fun : )
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/51253032



Here you go...I think my writing sample and personal statement are what got me in. I kind of decided to go to film school last minute (because of Joan Rivers--long story) so this was put together with a few friends, a digital SLR, and iMovie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLzD7IwWrhA


----------



## dusty_rose

@nateflies thanks! I have no idea what kind of gun is what. They were all friends guns and no blanks were fired. The actor fell on his own and the fake blood was added later. 

I am going to look into the compositing on my film because I wanted to play with the look of the flashbacks.


----------



## znote80

@AlexBSU: I love the facial expression of the astronaut and I always love an exercise in futility piece.

@nateflies: excellent cinematography

Mine is nowhere near as sleek as both of yours. Good job.


----------



## DeathDealer

I'm going to be entering at 24. How about you guys?


----------



## nateflies

I actually saw your video in my crazy (and still ongoing) rampage to watch as many video applications as I can. It was actually before I saw this post, too. It started out as a way to gauge what I'm up against, or whether or not I've done something horribly wrong. And then it ended up with me actually enjoying the different efforts put forth to stand out in the admissions process. I'm glad you got in (even if it's waitlisted - you're still in!).  I have a feeling that I won't get in. But I am very happy for anyone who does.[/QUOTE]

@ waffleflower:  I totally did the same thing.  In fact, I've spent some of my free time "researching" other styles of films, both successful and not-so-successful.  This might sound a bit intense, but I think one should always be aware of the competition.  The trick lies in NOT making things personal and understanding how to learn from others successes and failures as well as your own.  From what I've gathered, no matter how sleek or flashy or quirky a film might be, if it's created from the heart and cared about by the people who make it, it will show in the story.


----------



## nateflies

> Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> @nateflies thanks! I have no idea what kind of gun is what. They were all friends guns and no blanks were fired. The actor fell on his own and the fake blood was added later.
> 
> I am going to look into the compositing on my film because I wanted to play with the look of the flashbacks.



@ dusty_rose:  Perhaps this is a tangent from the topic of this forum, but to achieve that look I layered one video clip above another, made a composite "overlay" of the top clip, then used the 3-way color corrector to make the top clip largely black-and-white and the bottom clip to adjust the shadows and highlights.  It makes for a very cinematic look if done just right.  As for the blank-firing weapons, they can be quite effective in film, especially when used in conjunction with enhanced sound effects and squibs!


----------



## nateflies

@znote80:  Thanks for sharing...I will check out your vid (and the others ppl posted) later on my personal computer.  Joan Rivers you say?  Now you've peaked my curiousity - haha


----------



## keitasung

@achorusisrising  yes, I recieved it via email


----------



## keitasung

@butyoureyessaidyes I applied for Film Production


----------



## dusty_rose

@nateflies not off topic for me! Thanks for the advice. You are inspiring me to go back in and start making some changes asap. Thanks!  So did you get accepted to USC? It would be awesome to have some there who knows about squibs and guns.


----------



## nateflies

> Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> @nateflies not off topic for me! Thanks for the advice. You are inspiring me to go back in and start making some changes asap. Thanks!  So did you get accepted to USC? It would be awesome to have some there who knows about squibs and guns.



I was waitlisted for the fall but offered admission for the spring.  I'm still waiting to do my UCLA interview on the 10th though.


----------



## dusty_rose

> Originally posted by nateflies:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by dusty_rose:
> @nateflies not off topic for me! Thanks for the advice. You are inspiring me to go back in and start making some changes asap. Thanks!  So did you get accepted to USC? It would be awesome to have some there who knows about squibs and guns.



I was waitlisted for the fall but offered admission for the spring.  I'm still waiting to do my UCLA interview on the 10th though. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oh ok cool. Good Luck on your interview! I would be interested in hearing what you think about UCLA's program verses USC's afterwards.


----------



## nateflies

@ znote80:  I liked how you told the story in your film.  It was entertaining to watch and I thought the characters were amusing.

@ AlexBSU:  Very creative and well done, I thought.  Anything that combines filmmaking and aviation has me hooked though, but, bias aside, I really liked it!


----------



## waffleflower

> Originally posted by AlexBSU:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by waffleflower:
> Thanks, AlexBSU. What do you ultimately think really got you accepted this time around? I admire you for your persistence to re-apply. And I don't know if you're open to it, but I would most definitely like to see your application video.



Honestly, I have no idea! Maybe they got tired of my application and just decided they did not want to review it another time. 

The differences between my previous applications and this one that got me accepted were:

-My updated resume. (Added my job at a postproduction house, my job as a videographer for campus recreation and PA gigs) 

- I submitted a new video. I have been debating about posting the link on here. I am kind of scared to be judged before I meet my classmates, BUT Ill post it for now. (I will probably edit this post and delete the link, though. So be nice!). https://vimeo.com/41170688


- I submitted a new writing sample. (I chose option C)

- My personal statement was pretty much the same, with the added life experiences. 


Wow, I rambled, sorry. Hope this is the info you were looking for. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thank you so much for your response. Of course it helped! I have every intention on trying again when I get denied this time around. Yes, "when." I've already lost confidence since I haven't heard anything back. And I read a sense of insecurity in showing off your work - don't be! You've gotten accepted into a prestigious establishment, and you stuck at it. That is something you should be proud of yourself for. I'm have NO experience in filmmaking, and I don't know which portions of their application they weigh greater than the other. But I did my best.


----------



## waffleflower

> Originally posted by nateflies:
> I actually saw your video in my crazy (and still ongoing) rampage to watch as many video applications as I can. It was actually before I saw this post, too. It started out as a way to gauge what I'm up against, or whether or not I've done something horribly wrong. And then it ended up with me actually enjoying the different efforts put forth to stand out in the admissions process. I'm glad you got in (even if it's waitlisted - you're still in!).  I have a feeling that I won't get in. But I am very happy for anyone who does.



@ waffleflower:  I totally did the same thing.  In fact, I've spent some of my free time "researching" other styles of films, both successful and not-so-successful.  This might sound a bit intense, but I think one should always be aware of the competition.  The trick lies in NOT making things personal and understanding how to learn from others successes and failures as well as your own.  From what I've gathered, no matter how sleek or flashy or quirky a film might be, if it's created from the heart and cared about by the people who make it, it will show in the story.[/QUOTE]

Oh, I absolutely agree with you. I did the exact same thing! And I still am, although now that I don't exactly have control over the decision I'm dreading to hear, I still find enjoyment in watching it. I do notice that some great quality shorts were denied, and I'm sure the rest of the application had something to do with it...but maybe the fact that it lacked in story also showed through as well? I do feel as though we need to apply a part of ourselves into the work we submit.


----------



## stannyfilm

anyone else hear anything?? any more rejections?


----------



## waffleflower

@AlexBSU: I watched your video! How adorable. Like the guy who commented on it, I didn't realize what he was doing until the very end, either. I'm not sure what type of video sample you've had before, but I like this one. Mine doesn't have any dialogue, either; it's visually driven.


----------



## znote80

> Originally posted by nateflies:
> @ znote80:  I liked how you told the story in your film.  It was entertaining to watch and I thought the characters were amusing.
> 
> @ AlexBSU:  Very creative and well done, I thought.  Anything that combines filmmaking and aviation has me hooked though, but, bias aside, I really liked it!



Thx nateflies for the feedback...see you at the admitted student day


----------



## DeathDealer

Are many of you just finishing up your undergrad?


----------



## znote80

> Originally posted by DeathDealer:
> Are many of you just finishing up your undergrad?



Yeah...I'll be done with my international studies major and accounting minor at UCSD in June. I'm glad film schools don't require specific degrees to be eligible.


----------



## AlexBSU

> Originally posted by DeathDealer:
> Are many of you just finishing up your undergrad?



Finished my undergrad May 2012. I am entering at age 25.


----------



## kyle.smithers

Hiya folks, I just found this forum. Congratulations to everyone who has already been accepted and best of luck to those still waiting!

I see the group last year started a Facebook group for the incoming SCA graduate students. Is there any interest in doing something similar to get to know each other before classes start?


----------



## filmboy114

yes @DeathDealer. I'm going to wrap up my undergrad in May 2013. I'm 21.


----------



## filmboy114

To those admitted, has anyone heard anything about cinematic arts scholarships, apart from their letter stating that they've received the application.


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

@Filmboy114 I haven't heard anything about the scholarship. I'm hoping I get something. I'm going to use the financial aid package from USC 
and compare it to what I get at other schools to decide if I am coming.

If I do come to USC I feel like I'm going to be the old guy. I graduated undergrad in 2009 and my birthday is in May so I will be 27 by Fall...


----------



## AlexBSU

> Originally posted by kyle.smithers:
> Hiya folks, I just found this forum. Congratulations to everyone who has already been accepted and best of luck to those still waiting!
> 
> I see the group last year started a Facebook group for the incoming SCA graduate students. Is there any interest in doing something similar to get to know each other before classes start?



I am totally interested!


----------



## DeathDealer

Yep, a facebook group would be great!


----------



## nateflies

> Originally posted by znote80:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by nateflies:
> @ znote80:  I liked how you told the story in your film.  It was entertaining to watch and I thought the characters were amusing.
> 
> @ AlexBSU:  Very creative and well done, I thought.  Anything that combines filmmaking and aviation has me hooked though, but, bias aside, I really liked it!



Thx nateflies for the feedback...see you at the admitted student day  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

unfortunately, I won't be able to make it.  I'll still be in Korea during that time. But I want to hear all about it!


----------



## nateflies

> Originally posted by Prime(Tim)e:
> @Filmboy114 I haven't heard anything about the scholarship. I'm hoping I get something. I'm going to use the financial aid package from USC
> and compare it to what I get at other schools to decide if I am coming.
> 
> If I do come to USC I feel like I'm going to be the old guy. I graduated undergrad in 2009 and my birthday is in May so I will be 27 by Fall...



Don't feel bad.  I finished my undergrad in 2006 and will be 30 by the time the fall semester starts!  Damn...that depressed me kinda ;-)


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

@nateflies haha thanks man! So we will be the elders. 30s the new 20 haha

Here is my video submission:

http://www.dailymotion.com/vid...-cohen-snap-it_music

We shot this a couple years ago for this artist. I Produced and ADeed and my bro Directed.


----------



## Fanfand

this sucks, I cannot see any of your videos and I cannot get on facebook


----------



## znote80

> Originally posted by nateflies:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Prime(Tim)e:
> @Filmboy114 I haven't heard anything about the scholarship. I'm hoping I get something. I'm going to use the financial aid package from USC
> and compare it to what I get at other schools to decide if I am coming.
> 
> If I do come to USC I feel like I'm going to be the old guy. I graduated undergrad in 2009 and my birthday is in May so I will be 27 by Fall...



Don't feel bad.  I finished my undergrad in 2006 and will be 30 by the time the fall semester starts!  Damn...that depressed me kinda ;-) </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I have you all beat...I'll be 33 in May


----------



## Henry

I am 27...


----------



## kyle.smithers

So here's the Facebook group.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/120090004841798/


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

Haha so basically we all range in age. Nice mix!


----------



## Henry

> Originally posted by Prime(Tim)e:
> Haha so basically we all range in age. Nice mix!



Several years ago, I had a panic to be old, but now I don't. We want to be filmmakers in the future right? Getting old is helpful to our career


----------



## liarelaw

I'm the same with AlexBSU, will graduate this June and I'm 25.


----------



## Prime(Tim)e

Anxiously waiting for our financial aid packages. Anyone want to checkout the scholarships offered, here's a link:

http://cinema.usc.edu/scholarships/


----------



## secretteachings

I am 36 years old. Screenwriting. I'll be the one in the walker.


----------



## K.E.M.

Hello all!

Congratulations to everyone who got in and good luck to those still waiting.

I hadn't heard anything from USC since I submitted my application until today, when I received my acceptance (MFA in film and television production) package in the post. So to anyone who has lost hope - don't!


----------



## visualEyes

@K.E.M. The Question Is.......How Old Are You???????.....


----------



## secretteachings

Can't wait to coug out on all y'all. Come to mama.


----------



## Moira

Does any of you already live in L.A.? I am invited by my interviewer to a personal tour on campus, and as I am up for a holiday in the U.S., I will come to L.A. from the 22nd til the 25th of March. Does anyone have a couch to surf on or know someone where I could stay for three days? More Info about me via PM =)

Besides, I haven't heard back after my interview yet, but then again, I hadn't sent in my financial statement, because I was waiting for scholarship decisions. The graduate office told me now they can't tell me the outcome of my application until I send in my financial statement... But they should notify me soon as I have sent in the documents yesterday...

It's not likely they send me a rejection now, is it? I mean, why should I have to prove I can pay if they want to reject me?! I still hope for the best!


----------



## visualEyes

Keep your head up mein Mann oder Frau, I'm sure if they interviewed you and are wanting your financial documents, you are way ahead of many other applicants.


----------



## pnrt7

@K.E.M. did you had an interview before? It was your first time applying there?
You got accepted without any interview?

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Angela199119

I received the rejection letter email this morning. There're two page. First one is rejection and second one is a reapplication process information form, telling me that I have the opportunity to have my materials reviewed for 2014 spring. I wonder whether everyone get rejected receive this? Everyone get rejected for 2013 fall will have a chance for this? If we want to reapply, we have to send them a form on 5th, April. Help~~! THX!!!


----------



## AlexBSU

@Angela199119 - Yes, everyone who is rejected is given the opportunity to resubmit their materials for free for the Spring. You cannot change anything in the material you resubmit.


----------



## butyoureyessaidyes

> Originally posted by Angela199119:
> I received the rejection letter email this morning. There're two page. First one is rejection and second one is a reapplication process information form, telling me that I have the opportunity to have my materials reviewed for 2014 spring. I wonder whether everyone get rejected receive this? Everyone get rejected for 2013 fall will have a chance for this? If we want to reapply, we have to send them a form on 5th, April. Help~~! THX!!!



Which program did you apply to?


----------



## Angela199119

> Originally posted by butyoureyessaidyes:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Angela199119:
> I received the rejection letter email this morning. There're two page. First one is rejection and second one is a reapplication process information form, telling me that I have the opportunity to have my materials reviewed for 2014 spring. I wonder whether everyone get rejected receive this? Everyone get rejected for 2013 fall will have a chance for this? If we want to reapply, we have to send them a form on 5th, April. Help~~! THX!!!



Which program did you apply to? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

MFA of production.


----------



## Moira

Hey mfaanimation,

I also haven't received anything from the admission office yet, I submitted my financial  documents on Friday. I had my interview three weeks ago and after that the admission office told me they couldn't place a decision on my file unless I send the documents. Which is weird because the i-20 office told me I could wait until after the decision (this is why I didn't send them earlier). So if they told you you were academically eligible, maybe they meant your former education makes you eligible for the program, but they haven't made a decision yet? And the story of your friend is weird, because why would they need financial documents for a rejection? I suppose we can only wait until they get back to us ...

I also applied for MFA production.


----------



## KAM!

Has anyone who has not received an interview been accepted or waitlisted?


----------



## KAM!

> Originally posted by mfaanimation:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by KAM!:
> Has anyone who has not received an interview been accepted or waitlisted?



Me, I didn't even know they were interviewing people. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Yeah, a good bit of the previous posts say that people were contacted for interviews!. I applied for the MFA Production program and have not heard anything since I completed my application (as well as a couple of scholarship forms and a financial aid form). When did you receive your acceptance and was it an email or package? Congrats btw.


----------



## waffleflower

Hey everyone.

I instant messaged the office at the school and they told me the status of my decision letter (en route).

I guess for international students, they send email decisions out but snail mail for applicants in the states.

ANYONE WHO WAS ACCEPTED: Was it normal postal service mail, but just a larger envelope? Or was it UPS, etc.?


----------



## Moira

Waitlisted! Wahoo! International applicant here, just got notified by mail. Awesome! =)


----------



## huangwei1102

Congrat! so glad to hear that they are still making decisions!!


----------



## pnrt7

Moira, did you have an interview?


----------



## Moira

@pnrt7: yes I had an interview three weeks ago.


----------



## dusty_rose

YEAHHHHHHHH!!!!! @Moira I knew it!!! Congrats girl


----------



## waffleflower

@Moira: Congrats! Then the person from the school fibbed to me about only letting international applicants know via email. What happens if there are no spots open? They offered you spring admission?


----------



## Moira

@waffle: I AM an international student, so she didn't fib you  And yes, if there aren't any spots opening, you get admitted for spring. Or you can choose to skip the waitlist and go for spring admission right away...


----------



## manguforcheap

Still zero word over here (though that might be partially because my transcript had to be re-sent so it delayed them sending the application to the graduate committee apparently).

Thinking at this point, the odds aren't in my favor. (Though, to be honest, I actually might prefer Chapman or FSU if I get in either of those)


----------



## pumpkintreasuretalk

Rejected by email


----------



## Mighty

pump, what time did the email come?


----------



## chase

Received an e-mail about two hours ago that I've been waitlisted for the screenwriting program, which I'm more than happy about since I just assumed I'd been rejected.

Anyone else get waitlisted or hear anything?


----------



## waffleflower

@Moira: That's great. At least you know that you'll end up at USC eventually, if not fall semester! 

@pumpkintreasuretalk: Very sorry to hear that


----------



## pumpkintreasuretalk

I'm not crying yet, still holding on to chance, I got the email around 4,5pm


----------



## tmt

chase, did you have an interview?




> Originally posted by chase:
> Received an e-mail about two hours ago that I've been waitlisted for the screenwriting program, which I'm more than happy about since I just assumed I'd been rejected.
> 
> Anyone else get waitlisted or hear anything?


----------



## chase

> Originally posted by tmt:
> chase, did you have an interview?
> 
> 
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by chase:
> Received an e-mail about two hours ago that I've been waitlisted for the screenwriting program, which I'm more than happy about since I just assumed I'd been rejected.
> 
> Anyone else get waitlisted or hear anything?


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

No I didn't, but I think they only interview international students for screenwriting. Also, my application status hasn't changed or anything either.


----------



## EniMinx

Hi everyone!  I've been following the threads for sometime, and I've only posted in this forum a couple of times before.  I thought I'd stop lurking and finally join the discussion!  I applied to the screenwriting program, and like many of you, I have yet to hear anything (except financial aid info) and I can't log into camel.  I submitted my application within a few hours of the deadline, so I'm wondering if maybe that has something to do with it.

A little bit about me:  I just started really writing in the last few years.  I have a few undergraduate writing classes under my belt, but mainly stage writing.  I have a B.S. in physics (I know...), and I write comedy, dark comedy, dramedies...pretty much funny stuff that's typically dark and/or weird...my references were two tv/film professors and a theater instructor, and my gpa was above a 3.0.  Didn't take the GREs (standardized exams make me anxious =/), so I'm hoping that doesn't count against me.


----------



## waffleflower

> Originally posted by pumpkintreasuretalk:
> I'm not crying yet, still holding on to chance, I got the email around 4,5pm



Chance as in you weren't fully rejected, but instead wait listed? Because if you were rejected, I'm not sure if they accept appeals :/


----------



## achorusisrising

Anyone receive anything?


----------



## stee0221

I haven't received anything yet, but I did talk to someone in the admissions department on Tuesday, and he seemed to feel that all communication should go out within a week or so. He also said there were people who would be accepted or waitlisted that have not received anything yet. It was great news to hear that! We'll see if we get something this week? I'm ready for a big acceptance package to come in the mail!


----------



## Mighty

*crickets*


----------



## achorusisrising

Just checked my mail. Nothing. Haven't received a status update or anything.

Seriously, this is getting ridiculous. I'm not trying to be a jerk, but an acceptance means uprooting myself and my entire family and moving to California. I need to start making arrangements for that.


----------



## nateflies

> Originally posted by achorusisrising:
> Just checked my mail. Nothing. Haven't received a status update or anything.
> 
> Seriously, this is getting ridiculous. I'm not trying to be a jerk, but an acceptance means uprooting myself and my entire family and moving to California. I need to start making arrangements for that.



Your frustration is very much justified, in my opinion.  Reminds me of military life...except USC wouldn't fund the cost to move (haha).  Hang in there!


----------



## pnrt7

I'm dying since February. Hang on there!!!
Good luck to everyone and congrats to the ones that were accepted.


----------



## CLFilms

Interesting -- seems to be quite a few military personnel on this forum applying to USC. I thought I was the only one.

Anyway, I heard back from USC (finally!) They declined me for the fall; however, offered to forward my application to be accepted for Spring 2014. Is this considered being "waitlisted" or something else entirely? I'm hoping this is USC's way of throwing me a bone, but I don't want to be optimistic. Not yet at least.


----------



## stannyfilm

did you hear back today?


----------



## CLFilms

I literally found out about 45 minutes ago after walking to my mailbox.


----------



## CLFilms

Did anyone else receive a letter about the reapplication process...?


----------



## AlexBSU

Just some insight to those still waiting and whatnot. The two times I was rejected previously I did not hear a single thing from USC until the very end of March(Maybe even early April) in the form of a rejection letter received by mail. 

You are given the ability to reapply for free by filling out a quick reapplication supplemental form they email you. You cannot change anything on this free reapplication, if you want to change something you must submit a brand new application. 

This time around I did not hear anything from USC until the acceptance letter in a large envelope arrived in the mail in mid February. An email followed shortly after. 

Not saying this is the gold standard of how they do things, just my experiences. 

Good luck folks!


----------



## nateflies

> Originally posted by CLFilms:
> Interesting -- seems to be quite a few military personnel on this forum applying to USC. I thought I was the only one.
> 
> Anyway, I heard back from USC (finally!) They declined me for the fall; however, offered to forward my application to be accepted for Spring 2014. Is this considered being "waitlisted" or something else entirely? I'm hoping this is USC's way of throwing me a bone, but I don't want to be optimistic. Not yet at least.



No kidding...what branch?  As for the letter, from what I've seen, the "waitlist" option for Fall is clearly spelled-out and sometimes there is an additional offer for Spring admission.


----------



## CLFilms

I'm an Army Officer and am looking to ETS here in the next few months.


----------



## nateflies

> Originally posted by CLFilms:
> I'm an Army Officer and am looking to ETS here in the next few months.



Holy cow, so am I.  Aviation.  I'm ETSing mid-April.  Small world...this has been my plan all along, since I was a kid.  What about you?  I wonder if we know eachother...


----------



## CLFilms

Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## nateflies

> Originally posted by CLFilms:
> Just shoot me a PM.[/QUOD
> 
> Done


----------



## yellowfilms

waitlisted today! so excited


----------



## achorusisrising

Yellowfilms -

Congrats!
E-mail? Snail mail? How'd they contact you?


----------



## stannyfilm

email!


----------



## achorusisrising

Rejected by snail mail. 

Better luck next time.


----------



## Jerrick

For those who are accepted, have any of you heard anything regarding financial aid and/or scholarships?  It's pretty insane that they they expect us to accept enrollment before we see any indication of financial aid, whether loans or otherwise.

Granted, I was unable to watch any of the webinars that addressed financial aid, so if any of you know something that I don't, I'd be grateful for some clarification.


----------



## filmboy114

No haven't heard anything regarding scholarships or financial aid either. It's very disconcerting. I had called them last Thursday and they said we should hear by march 29th. That didn't happen!


----------



## Henry

> Originally posted by filmboy114:
> No haven't heard anything regarding scholarships or financial aid either. It's very disconcerting. I had called them last Thursday and they said we should hear by march 29th. That didn't happen!



Me either...


----------



## filmboy114

So I contacted the school to ask about SCA scholarships, and was told that if you have not received an email about it, that means you weren't awarded anything. So...


----------



## Moira

@ filmboy: regarding producing applicants or all disciplines?


----------



## AlexBSU

To those of you admitted: How are you financing this? I only qualified for 20,500 in loans via financial aid, so I am short about 35,000. I applied for the Grad Plus Loan, so hopefully that will make up the difference, but if there are other options out there, I would love to know! Thanks!


----------



## Molly

Hello, I am preparing to apply to USC's SCA for both the Film/TV Production and Screenwriting MFA for Fall 2014. I am going to visit USC sometime in July and am trying to make arrangements with the school for a tour. However, I keep hearing about interviews? I would definitely like to set up an admission interview if possible.

Any advice on visiting would be helpful! I am new here but will be sticking around during my application process.


----------



## Matthias

Lets continue this thread for the admissions for fall 2014.
I really hope I will be accepted at SCA!


----------



## Dreamashlee

Xay said:


> What's up everyone!
> 
> I'm a current graduate student at USC's Cinematic Arts Program. I got recommended by a colleague to check out the site.
> 
> If anyone has questions on the application process or applying let me know! I'd be happy to answer what I can.





Xay said:


> What's up everyone!
> 
> I'm a current graduate student at USC's Cinematic Arts Program. I got recommended by a colleague to check out the site.
> 
> If anyone has questions on the application process or applying let me know! I'd be happy to answer what I can.




Hello I know this post is a very long time ago but I really need ur help on deciding if usc is really is for me ... I just got accepted unexpectedly by both usc and afi ... I can't decide since I don't know anyone from inside usc ... Plz help , my email is d_thanika@msn.com. I thank you in advance and you will be my life saver for replying ! 

Cheers! 
Dream


----------



## Jaime Sotela López

Xay said:


> What's up everyone!
> 
> I'm a current graduate student at USC's Cinematic Arts Program. I got recommended by a colleague to check out the site.
> 
> If anyone has questions on the application process or applying let me know! I'd be happy to answer what I can.


 

Hi, I'm  interested on applying to the USC Cinematic Arts.  My questions will be a litlle bit far beyond applying.  Does the institution itself has housing options available for students in case you get accepted? If not which are the procedures to buy an apartament? With whom I can contact? This questions are meant for me to oversee things before I apply.


----------



## Gabi

Hello Xay!
I am applying to USC and I have a question about the Writing Sample, this is the one I chose: "An outline for a four-minute film that contains no dialogue. It can be fiction or non-fiction. The story has to be communicated visually."
I already finished my story, but I wanted to know if I need to put a title to it?
Thanks!!


----------



## Chris W

This school has been added to the site's Film School Review section:

http://www.filmschool.org/filmschools/usc-school-of-cinematic-arts.7/

To those of you who contributed to this original thread and are alumni or current students at the school... please be sure to post a review for the school in the link above. 

(you can even review if you just applied to the school... and you can also review anonymously)


----------



## Matthew Kowalski

Hello, I am currently applying to the USC Cinematic Arts for Film Production and I have a question about the writing sample.  I am doing the describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop.  I would like to find out if you can make yours based on an historical event?  I am very interested in history and want to develop something historical.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Chris W

Matthew Kowalski said:


> Hello, I am currently applying to the USC Cinematic Arts for Film Production and I have a question about the writing sample.  I am doing the describe a concept for a feature-length movie, fiction or documentary, which you would like to develop.  I would like to find out if you can make yours based on an historical event?  I am very interested in history and want to develop something historical.
> 
> Thank you for your time!



I don't see any reason why you couldn't do it on a historical event. Is this for Fall 2017 undergrad or a transfer? 

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Matthew Kowalski

Chris W said:


> I don't see any reason why you couldn't do it on a historical event. Is this for Fall 2017 undergrad or a transfer?
> 
> Welcome to the site!



Thank you Chris!

I am actually applying for the Spring 2017 Graduate Production program.  I also guessing they want film idea in treatment form.

I appreciate your response and welcome to this site.

Matthew Kowalski


----------



## Chris W

Matthew Kowalski said:


> I am actually applying for the Spring 2017 Graduate Production program.



Awesome... I moved your post to a new thread here so it's in the graduate forum:

USC Cinematic Arts Program Spring 2017 Admission

Closing this thread as it was for 2012 & 2013 admissions. Please continue the conversation in the thread above.


----------

